# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Shqiptarët nga skllevër në kardinalë, senatorë, e diplomatë

## ALBA

Historia e familjes shqiptare më të njohur në Evropën e shek. XVI-XVIII. Kush ishin të parët e tyre 

Durazzo-t e Gjenovës




Admirina Peçi

Dikur ishin skllevër, shërbenin në Gjenovë. Por kohë më vonë ata u bënë zotër të këtij vendi të famshëm; dhe ishin shqiptarë nga Durrësi. E kaluan detin në shekullin XVI dhe lanë pas Durrësin. Por kur mbërritën në Republikën e Gjenovës, vendosën të mbajnë si mbiemër emrin e qytetit të tyre, Durazzo. Brez pas brezi, ata u bënë njerëzit më të famshëm të Evropës. Ishin doxhë (drejtues), senatorë, kardinalë, diplomatë dhe këshilltarë.

Po, familja Durazzo ishte një nga familjet më fisnike e të mëdha në Gjenovën e shekujve XVI-XVIII, por edhe një nga familjet shqiptare më të njohura në të gjithë Evropën.

Një pinjolle dhe libri mbi Durazzo-t
Anxhela Valenti Durazzo është mbase pinjollja më e fundit e kësaj dinastie të famshme, që zotëronte dikur Gjenovën. Ajo i ka ndjekur hap pas japi të gjitha gjurmët e të parëve të saj; i ka mbledhur të gjitha reliket, kujtimet, dokumentet, pikturat dhe imazhet e ndërtesave të famshme të Durazzo-ve. Dhe së fundmi, i ka përmbledhur në një libër të madh e të mrekullueshëm, mbushur me detaje dhe të dhëna marramendëse, një libër që është botuar në Itali vetëm pak kohë më parë. Aty përmblidhet historia shekullore e kësaj familjeje të madhe e të famshme, figurat më të njohura që kanë dalë prej saj, si dhe pasuritë e koleksionet personale me portrete e piktura të autorëve të mëdhenj evropianë. Mbase rastësisht, në një ditë të muajit korrik 2004, në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar mbërriti një kopje e këtij libri. Dikur, studiuesi Moikom Zeqo kishte shkruar disa shkrime për familjen e njohur Durazzo dhe zonja Anxhela Valenti Durazzo i bëri dhuratë studiuesit shqiptar këtë libër të titulluar I Durazzo  Da schiavi a dogi della Repubblica di Genova (Durazzo-Nga skllevër në doxhë të Republikës së Gjenovës). Për studiuesit Zeqo ky libër hedh dritë mbi veprimtarinë e një familjeje të madhe, e cila është angazhuar në aktivitetin politik, ekonomik, artistik e kishtar, duke nxjerrë një numër të madh drejtuesish, që nuk e kanë mohuar asnjëherë origjinën e tyre nga Durrësi, nga Shqipëria. Ai e ka konsideruar një ngjarje të veçantë për shqiptarët botimin në Itali të këtij libri. Sipas tij, pinjollja e kësaj familjeje, Anxhela Valenti Durazzo, ka përdorur një material shumë të gjerë për të ndërtuar këtë libër, ku përfshihen materiale historike, dokumente artistike, relike, piktura, koleksione, si dhe materiale fotografike, të arkitekturave e ambienteve ku ka jetuar familja Durazzo. Në faqet e librit, përveç historisë e emrave pa fund, paraqiten dhe pamje pallatesh madhështore, portrete e piktura të piktorëve të mëdhenj italianë, gjermanë e hollandezë. Libri mbi familjen Durazzo është botuar nën kujdesin e Shoqatës Italo-Britanike të Gjenovës, Akademisë Linguistike dhe Arteve të Gjenovës dhe delegacionit të Shqipërisë pranë UNESCO-s, përfaqësuar nga studiuesi shqiptar, Luan Rama.

Stema me zambakë francezë
Detaji i parë që Zeqo parapëlqen të tregojë nga ky libër është një stemë e veçantë që ka pasur familja Durazzo. Kjo stemë është botuar në kopertinën e pasme të librit dhe është e përbërë nga tre zambakë francezë, një kurorë mbretërore dhe dy grifonë (kafshë mitologjike). Për më shumë detaje ai e shpjegon kështu stemën e familjes Durazzo. Kjo familje ka pasur stemën e vet, e cila duhet të bëjë pjesë në heraldikën shqiptare. Atë e gjejmë në disa variante në afreske të gdhendura në dru e në bakër, por forma klasike përbëhet nga pjesa kryesore që është një skud, ku janë vendosur tre zambakë (lile), që përfaqësojnë anzhuinët francezë. Të tillë zambakë ka pasur edhe stema e Karl Topisë dhe fakti që Durrësi në vitin 1272 ka qenë kryeqendër e Regnum Albanie (Mbretërisë Shqiptare) dhe kryetar i shtetit ka qenë Karli Anzhu, tregon që në kujtesën historike të banorëve të Durrësit ka mbetur diçka prej këtij mbretërimi. Gjithashtu, stema përbëhet nga një kurorë mbretërore që tregon fisnikërinë e kësaj familjeje dhe anash janë dy grifonë, kafshë mitologjike, me trup luani e me krahë dhe kokë shqiponje, që është simboli i ruajtjes së vazhdimësisë,- shpjegon ai, duke shtuar se kjo stemë e ka shoqëruar këtë familje prej shek. XV deri në shek. XX, madje, ajo trashëgohet edhe sot prej pasardhësve të kësaj familjeje, të cilët ndodhen të shpërndarë kudo në Evropë. Madje, një degëzim i saj ndodhet në principatën e Monte Karlos,- thotë Zeqo.

Historia e skllevërve që u bënë zotër
Të parët e familjes Durazzo kanë emigruar nga Shqipëria në shek. XIV dhe janë vendosur në Gjenovë. Atëkohë Gjenova ishte republikë më vete. Sipas strukturës organizative, kjo republikë drejtohej nga këshilli i doxhëve, të cilët kanë qeverisur Gjenovën deri në kohën e Garibaldit. Gjatë periudhës së Rilindjes Evropiane, Republika e Gjenovës ka qenë tepër e dëgjuar dhe është interesant fakti që prej vitit 1573, pra, në shek. XVI, doxhët e kësaj republike janë nga familja Durazzo,- shpjegon studiuesi Moikom Zeqo. Sipas dokumenteve të paraqitura edhe në librin e Anxhela Durazzos, i pari doxh në vitin 1573 ka qenë Giacomo Durazzo, të cilin e kanë pasuar edhe 8 të tjerë, deri te Gerolamo Luigi Durazzo në vitin 1802. Ata kanë qenë në krye të Republikës gjenoveze, duke luajtur një rol të jashtëzakonshëm në politikën dhe historinë e saj, e cila nuk mund të kuptohet pa familjen Durazzo. Po ashtu, Anxhela Durazzo shpjegon në librin e saj se prej kësaj familjeje të madhe, që prej shek XVI-XIX kanë dalë 16 diplomatë e këshilltarë, 30 senatorë, por gjithashtu edhe kardinalë si Stefano Durazzo apo Marcello Durazzo. Madje, Durazzo-t kanë qenë të infiltruar dhe në shërbimet sekrete të policisë së shek. XVIII. Sipas Zeqos, për nder të kësaj familjeje, në qendër të Gjenovës gjendet Piazza Durazzo. Po ashtu, ekzistojnë edhe pallate madhështore, si dhe rrugë me të njëjtin emër. Për drejtorin e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar, Moikom Zeqo, familja Durazzo nuk është e panjohur, madje, ai i ka kushtuar disa shkrime kësaj familjeje fisnike shqiptare, që mundi të bëhej ndër më të rëndësishmet mes aristokratëve gjenovezë. Një nga shtysat e Zeqos, për të bërë kërkime mbi rrënjët e kësaj familjeje, ka qenë një vizitë në muzeun Metropolitan të Nju-Jorkut në vitin 1996, ku është përballur me një pikturë të përmasave të mëdha në vaj, të piktorit të madh hollandez, Van Ejg, e titulluar Dukesha Durazzo. Sipas tij, mbiemri Durazzo është përdorur si i tillë që në kohët antike, madje, në Durrës ekzistojnë disa monumente arkeologjike me mbishkrimin Durazzo. Më tej, Zeqo përmend një artist të madh të shekullit XV, Andrea Aleks Durrsaku, skulptori më i madh në Kroaci i rilindjes gotike. Ka vdekur në vitin 1506 dhe varri i tij ndodhet në kishën e Shpirtit të Shenjtë në Split dhe me gërma latinisht shkruhet emri i tij shqiptar,- rrëfen Zeqo, ndërsa shton se një befasi e amdhe për të ka qenë edhe njohja e tij me autoren e këtij libri, Anxhela Valenti Durazzo. Madje, ai mendon se së shpejti, në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar një varg materialesh nga të famshmit e Durazzo-s, do të ekspozohen për artdashësit shqiptarë. Duke qenë se kjo familje trashëgon një pasuri mjaft të madhe kulturore, kemi kryer bisedime dhe ekziston mundësia që të mund të ekspozojmë një përmbledhje të tyre, në fund të vitit 2005, në ambientet e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar, gjë që do të bënte të mundur njohjen e trashëgimisë së një familjeje të njohur, e cila mban emrin e qytetit të Durrësit dhe që është familja shqiptare më e njohur në të gjithë Evropën, përfundon Zeqo.

 shekulli

----------


## Delisios

Sa mire do ishte te kishin fatin e kesaj familjeje dhe mijra e mijra shqiptare qe punojne e robtohen neper bote ..

----------


## ademur

> Historia e familjes shqiptare më të njohur në Evropën e shek. XVI-XVIII. Kush ishin të parët e tyre 
> 
> Durazzo-t e Gjenovës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admirina Peçi
> 
> ...


Mjerisht të gjitha këto të arrijtura të shqiptarëve për botën e asnjë për shqipërinë!

----------

